# Droppings color???



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I gave Bud and Sam two small slices of carrots. They both were eating it and did eat both of them.

Bud's droppings are now tinted orange. Sam's fine and her normal, curious self. I'm a little concerned because I know it shouldn't be like that. He's definitely eaten them before, since he really likes them. This is the first time this has happened.

Could it be the carrots or did I mess up and make him sick?? I'm hoping not.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

No need to worry, your budgies are perfectly fine!  That's a completely normal reaction when eating carrots.
In a way this is a good example of "you are what you eat".


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

When I first got Reggie I had the same issue. I gave him some fruit with high water content and because of this he had an upset stomach and it was very watery and tinted greens/yellow. I stopped him eating fruits and vegetables for about a week and they went back to normal and he poops healthy now so I only give him fruit and vegetable two times a week as his stomach is so sensitive. Maybe you could post some pictures and also let one of the more experienced budgie owners help you. But I hope this gives you some insight. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz, she's absolutely right. You are indeed what you eat!


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

It's normal now

If he was, then he'd be a carrot if anything other than his other food. He eats carrots and keeps dragging them from Sam.

At least everything's fine


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For the future, you'll want to take a look at these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you. I will.


----------

